# Diffusion AppleTV3



## D3m0nTT (22 Août 2012)

Bonjour les MG 

Mon AppleTV3 ne diffuse visiblement pas le bureau de mon macbook pro alors que sur mon iMac sa marche?? 

je n'ai même pas cet icône alors que sur l'iMac je l'ai dans ma barre d'état: 







http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/capturedcran20120822101.png/

Que faire? 

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Août 2012)

Pour les MAC il faut obligatoirement "Mountain Lion" et que ton MAC soit des générations suivantes:

iMac (mi-2011 à nos jours)
Mac mini (mi-2011 à nos jours)
MacBook Air (mi-2011 à nos jours)
MacBook Pro (début 2011 à nos jours)


----------

